# Geldings & Jennys together



## Little Acres Farm (Jan 14, 2009)

Does anyone have an opinion about whether it is ok to put geldings and breeding jennys in the same field/barn together? What if the gelding is a standard size and the jennys are miniature? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 14, 2009)

I have our standard gelding and miniature jennys together. Never had any problems. As long as your gelding dont show any jack tendencies, or aggression towards your jennys you should be fine. Most of the people I know with donkeys keep there geldings and jennys together.






Corinne


----------



## Little Acres Farm (Jan 14, 2009)

Thank you. That's what I had thought also, but I wanted to make sure. The safety of my girls is of utmost importance, but I have this opportunity to get this standard jack and I am very excited about adding him to our family. He will stay at my parent's barn until he can get gelded.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 14, 2009)

Ohhhh...he isnt already gelded? How old is he?? Has he ever been used for breeding? A jack who has been used for breeding, then gelded..could be set in his ways. A breeding jack will usually get very aggressive towards jennys (especially standards) when the jenny comes into heat. Jacks can be very unpredictable, and being a standard he could hurt your jennys, if they are small miniatures. So, you might want to take all of that into consideration BEFORE putting him in with your jennys. Some jacks will "run" a jenny until she lets him breed her. I thought he was already gelded. Also remember that after he is gelded..it could take a long time for him to calm down. Everything is going to depend on the above. Some can be sweethearts after there testerone level drops, others assert their dominance throughout there life, or at least for a long time after being gelded. Without actually knowing the donkey it is going to be really hard to say. Are you familiar with this donkey? Hope this helps you a little bit.

Corinne


----------



## Little Acres Farm (Jan 19, 2009)

The latter stuff I already knew, which is why he is being housed separately until he has been gelded and then allowing for 3 weeks after gelding for him to get everything out of his system. He is only 8 months old and hasn't done any breeding that I know of. I'm still trying to figure out what the story is, but will probably never know. The lady who had him said she'd had him through the summer with her mini jenny and wanted to get him out of there before he tried to breed so another lady took him and said she'd find him a good home and had had him for only 2 weeks at her place. The little guy is only 8 months old and I'm thinking got taken away from mom at way too young of an age and then wasn't treated nicely because every time I approach him to pet him, he puts his back end down like you are going to hit it. It makes me so angry when people mistreat their animals. He will come around with time, once he learns that he will NEVER get hit again. I hope I can get him to trust me soon, because I'd like to geld him as soon as possible once the weather breaks and I need to be able to exercise him once he is so he doesn't have any adverse reaction to the surgery- so wish me luck!

Wow - that was a long story! Sorry!


----------

